# I hate rabbits!



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

They were eating my tomatoes and water mellons. I called the local sherrifs department and asked if I could shoot them and they replied "If they are on your property and are destroying your property they are considered pests." so I got the go ahead to shoot them. I got 4 outa 6 and am stalking the other 2 tommorow. :x


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

Cool what are you gonna do with them?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think he is going to kill those waskly wabbits. Wight Elmer?

I always wanted to see an Elmer and Bugs adult movie. No, no, not that kind of movie. The kind where Elmer lines up his twusty double barrel and blasts the wabbit to kindom come. He he he he.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Plainsman,

To paraphrase the immortal words of Bugs, "something tells me you took a wrong turn at Albuquerque", LOL!


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

I am making them into a nice meal as we speak :beer:


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

oh man, i just saw a nice fuzzbuzzer earlier today coming home. man if i had had my gun, and if it hadn't been on some guys property he would've been filled with hot lead before he knew what hit 'em. alas, i was lacking my armory...

Animal Armageddon!!!


----------

